# Looking for feedback on Mathews Chill-R



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anybody have any thoughts on the Mathews Chill-R bow? I have an op to buy a 2014 model right but it's dual cam, kinda long and short brace height. 

Any info or experience you have with this bow would be appreciated. Also, what do you think it's worth, rigged out completely and lime new. 

Thanks


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't have any input on the Chill-R but my bow has very similar specs and I like it. I went from a small ata bow with 7" bh to a longer ata with a bh of 6. I am actually shooting better with the longer ata.


----------



## Lifted Toys (Nov 26, 2013)

I have one and love it. Quite, smooth just all around great bow.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I shot one and picked the helium over the chill. 2 tactical s for sale on TBH


----------

